# Strip Down Wade vs Normal Wade?



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

The strip down is seat-rigged which I don't love. Means your rigging is the same piece of leather that makes up the seat. It leaves lots of variables as far as stretch and wear and tear go. 
The only thing the strip down will have that beats the other saddle is it will be lighter.


----------

